
Show HN: Waywords – An anagram word game built with Flutter - DanghisKhan
Hi all,<p>I just released my own twist on the anagram solving genre which I&#x27;ve been working on during the lockdown. I&#x27;ve been inspired by other word games such as Text Twist, Wordscapes and a 9 letter target game published daily in my local paper.<p>Compared to Wordscapes specifically, I&#x27;ve found that you&#x27;re forced to play a lot of easy puzzles before you get to more interesting longer words. So my version&#x27;s difficulty increases quickly and has a larger number of 7+ letter puzzles to solve later on.<p>The game was built using Flutter which I quite enjoyed working with compared to working on Android apps in the past. Especially in terms of its declarative design, async features in dart, easy animation support and hot reloading. I was able to get an app out quickly on both Android and iOS.<p>Would love any feedback. Hope you like it.
======
DanghisKhan
Trailer: [https://youtu.be/eGuxoi_vUIQ](https://youtu.be/eGuxoi_vUIQ)

Android:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.betterwith...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.betterwithlasers.wordwhiz)

iOS:
[https://apps.apple.com/au/app/waywords/id1513301225](https://apps.apple.com/au/app/waywords/id1513301225)

